# Sticky  How to stay updated with T-ShirtForums.com Announcements



## Rodney

Some people have asked how they can *stay updated with the various giveaways, contests* and major happenings here at T-ShirtForums.com.

*Here's how to do it:*



Click this link: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/subscription.php?do=addsubscription&f=2



Select the "Daily Updates By Email" selection












Click the "Add Subscription" button

And that's it!

You'll get _an email notification whenver I post a message in the "Announcements" area_ of the forum here. 

I don't post here too often (like when we have contests, giveaways, major announcements), so *you won't be bombarded with emails *


----------

